# Fish oil capsule causing runny poop?



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

I just started giving fish oil supplements to my 15 weeks old pup. Ever since I started, her poo has become runny. What's up with that? Should I stop giving it to her? I know it isn't her dog food that's making her poo runny. I've also started giving her glucosamine/chondroitin. Could it be that? I'm perplexed


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Could be the glucosamine. <- That's what happened when I started Jacksipants last year and tried giving him the loading dose. He couldn't handle it and my vet advised giving him the maintenance dose or less to start with.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

How much are you giving every day? Since your puppy is 15 weeks old I'd check first and foremost with your vet for another underlying cause (parasites, coccidia, giardia) and also about when is the best time to start fish oils and glucosamine supplements. Your vet can give you a good idea on what age to start and how much to supplement. I do know you need to build up the amounts slowly, or it can cause soft stools. Also some dogs just get softer stools with fish oils and some dogs may have an underlying allergy to them. That's why doing this under veterinarian supervision is the best way to begin.

In the meantime, I'd suggest stopping the supplements (both) and see what happens.


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

Megora said:


> Could be the glucosamine.


Ahhhh, ok. I'll stop giving that and see if she firms back up.  Then I'll take it from there. Thanks Megora!


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

She's got another routine appt next week. I know she isn't ill from anything. She just saw the vet and she's acting completely normal. I just noticed since starting her on the supplements this week, her poo became runny. I'll ask the vet what she thinks about the supplements too at our next appt. Just when I thought I was doing something good for my baby...she proves me wrong!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

When I first started Flora on fish oil she had very bad poops. She even had an accident in the house, although I think that was coupled with another irritant (she has a very sensitive stomach). I lowered her dose of fish oil by one capsule and she's been fine ever since.

For what it's worth, she is given the loading dose of Dasaquin every day and has had no problems.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

The glucosamine is probably not the culprit here in my opinion.

It's most likely the fish oil supplement. It is recommended to start slowly because of the issue you are experiencing now..
When I started my golden on the Nordic Naturals Capsules I phased in over a period of about 4 weeks (might have been six weeks). The recommendation called for 3 capsules.
I started with one for a period of time and then added 2 and so on.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If you started the salmon oil at the same time, I agree with everyone else that you need to back off the amounts, if you can. Since she's a baby and we are getting into spring/summer, she doesn't need too much of either. 

With us, we didn't have our guy on salmon oil yet when we started the glucosamine (Cosequin). That's why we knew without a doubt which supplement was the culprit. 

We cut down to the maintenance dose and everything turned out OK. Then we started salmon oil when we got into the cold months. And that was mainly to keep the little boy from getting a pink nose. :


----------

